# Team Kaobon...



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Hats off to the lads what a quality fight team they have going down at that Gym, And the coaches! Man i wana get down there!

How much is it to train down there people of merseyside?


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

5er a session although they do offer memberships at different prices. There are lads coming to train from all over the UK at the moment so the standard is just getting higher and higher


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Ive just been having a gander, its about an hours drive, well worth it tho i recon, %er a session is pretty cheap aswell. Id buy a membership like, Im in two minds now Sapphire or Kaobon, I personally think ill go for Kaobon.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I trained under Colin heron - owner and head coach of kaobon earlier this year - really good coach my thai came on so much, worked out loads of little things i had been struggling with for ages


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

depends what you want? If you're going to either at the mo, kaobon has a little more to offer as Luta is still being taught three times per week along with thai, mma and wrestling.

Sapphire are awaiting a bjj guy who is coming in January but not sure when the classes will be on. Their membership is 60 quid total usage too, which when the classes suit is bob on.

When Brig is at Kaobon though, there is no where else better to train the ground game. Luta Live - It's how we roll!


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Itll be a bit different from what im used to but i think ill enjoy it. Not so much your Chinese Traditional Martial Arts is it! lol.

How much are the memberships Marc?


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Got it, 120 PCM...


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

What would you do take you fight team to train with there team? I see on your site your allowing people to be part of your team etc.


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

Not sure Colin would be happy with that. He likes you to be Kaobon or Kaobon! I know some of the lads that train elsewhere now and again and keep it really quiet!


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

ewrayzor said:


> Not sure Colin would be happy with that. He likes you to be Kaobon or Kaobon! I know some of the lads that train elsewhere now and again and keep it really quiet!


:whs Yes this is what I was going to say! Dont think it would go down well. Id keep your own fight team going really unless you feel you need better training?


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

I thought Kaobon was invite only?


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Razorstorm said:


> I thought Kaobon was invite only?


It is for pro training in the day.


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Chris Griffiths said:


> It is for pro training in the day.


And Trojan is pro now as of April this year he said?


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Nooo! lol, That would be funny, Get kicked all the way out the door, lol The Fight Team is on a Sponsorship programme at the minute for amateurs, Until we have the Warrior belt, we will have no pros as such for the time being in the fight team, We want help with the training of potential fighters and get them to pro level . We basically are sponsoring fighters training. The fight team will be made up of guys and gals who start from nothing.

When we are more established as a company and have more credibility then we will venture into a Gym and our own training centre.

+ I dont think he will mind me going to train just because of the fight team, Wouldn't be very good business sense if you ask me, turns down people at the door because they are affiliated with another Gym/Club/Company.


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> Nooo! lol, That would be funny, Get kicked all the way out the door, lol The Fight Team is on a Sponsorship programme at the minute for amateurs, Until we have the Warrior belt, we will have no pros as such for the time being in the fight team, We want help with the training of potential fighters and get them to pro level . We basically are sponsoring fighters training. The fight team will be made up of guys and gals who start from nothing.
> 
> When we are more established as a company and have more credibility then we will venture into a Gym and our own training centre.
> 
> + I dont think he will mind me going to train just because of the fight team, Wouldn't be very good business sense if you ask me, turns down people at the door because they are affiliated with another Gym/Club/Company.


HAHAHHAHAA! Mate??? Not good business sense to turn you away? Id say as a guess Kaobon make enough money to not miss your Â£120! They have around 100 people in the thai class alone. Then all the UFC income etc. To be honest I think you would get turned away.Bad business sense is letting anybody train there in the pro class and have them fight under the Kaobon name.

Whats your pro record now? They will prob go by that and your videos online etc. I may be wrong mate your obviously very good if your training people upto pro level!


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Im mean ME go train not the team lol


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> Im mean ME go train not the team lol


Yes so do I, They wont let anyone train in the pro class. Whats your pro record etc? I persume thats shit hot if your training people upto pro level? Im not having a go it pisses me off these days everyone thinks there a mma fighters, or train people and there not so good themselevs.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

I dont think i have made it clear have TBO, I am not saying if they turn away ME im saying if they turn anyone away who is affiliated with any other club, Still doesnt look good from a business point of veiw though, its never good to discriminate. what ever the level.

And 'I' personally wont be training the Team, We will pay their training fees, not every club has a fight team, and not every club turns away fighters because they fight under a different name.

I have two amazing coaches who will be training the team on a more one to one level, Im doing this to help the Sport and the lads who dont get an opportunity boys, Im not doing it for personal gain feels like im gettin the cold side of you lot, give it a rest. lol


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Chris Griffiths said:


> Yes so do I, They wont let anyone train in the pro class. Whats your pro record etc? I persume thats shit hot if your training people upto pro level? Im not having a go it pisses me off these days everyone thinks there a mma fighters, or train people and there not so good themselevs.


Plus i have never once said i will be training the team myself! lol

(Boxing - 7-1-0 Boxed for the red devils in the forces)


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> I dont think i have made it clear have TBO, I am saying if they did turn away ME if the turn anyone away who is affiliated with any other club not, Still doesnt look good from a business point of veiw though, its never good to discriminate. what ever the level.
> 
> And 'I' personally wont be training the Team, We will pay their training fees, not every club has a fight team, and not every club turns away fighters because they fight under a different name.
> 
> I have two amazing coaches who will be training the team on a more one to one level, Im doing this to help the Sport and the lads who dont get an opportunity boys, Im not doing it for personal gain feels like im gettin the cold side of you lot, give it a rest. lol


Too make this easier, If your shit they wont let you join in with the pros. Most lads there do amateur then semi pro so have good records and experience. Hope that clears it up. Might be wrong Colin may think your record is shit hot???


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

RIGGHHHHT! lol. Get you now.... I personally have to have a good record to train with the pro team, Right! sorry got the wrong end of the stick lol. It all makes sense now. tut well obvers yeah, i didnt really think about it like that, Im not saing im bruce lee hard, i only said 120 cos i works out cheaper in the long run


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Chris Griffiths said:


> Too make this easier, If your shit they wont let you join in with the pros. Most lads there do amateur then semi pro so have good records and experience. Hope that clears it up. Might be wrong Colin may think your record is shit hot???


Dont be a ball bag mate, he just said he has a boxing record but not mma.

You know its pub blags, dont pick on him


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> RIGGHHHHT! lol. Get you now.... I personally have to have a good record to train with the pro team, Right! sorry got the wrong end of the stick lol. It all makes sense now. tut well obvers yeah, i didnt really think about it like that, Im not saing im bruce lee hard, i only said 120 cos i works out cheaper in the long run


Basically you cant just one day wake up and go f**k it im going Pro and im going to train at Kaobon, Colin has worked really hard to make the team what it is. I speak to lads from there who are screaming to fight and he wont let them as it looks bad on the gym, that mean more to them. Im sure Ewayzor will be with me on this one


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah dont pick on me mate! calm down, you might pop a testis. lol


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Chris Griffiths said:


> Basically you cant just one day wake up and go f**k it im going Pro and im going to train at Kaobon, Colin has worked really hard to make the team what it is. I speak to lads from there who are screaming to fight and he wont let them as it looks bad on the gym, that mean more to them. Im sure Ewayzor will be with me on this one


Leave him to his fantasy notions mate, hes a man of ideas. Like the t-shirts we have been waiting 12 months for


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Chris Griffiths said:


> Basically you cant just one day wake up and go f**k it im going Pro and im going to train at Kaobon, Colin has worked really hard to make the team what it is. I speak to lads from there who are screaming to fight and he wont let them as it looks bad on the gym, that mean more to them. Im sure Ewayzor will be with me on this one


Shit dude, dont know about ne 1 else but i kinda sounds like you bleeding all over the chair with this one. I never said i would 'Just walk in' Not once, I stated i was looking for a new gym to train. And the Â£120 class seemed cheaper, i didnt know it was the pros, chill dude


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Razorstorm said:


> Leave him to his fantasy notions mate, hes a man of ideas. Like the t-shirts we have been waiting 12 months for


That aimed at me? lol...?


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> That aimed at me? lol...?


conda is just have issues taking serious some of what u say I think dude


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Razorstorm said:


> conda is just have issues taking serious some of what u say I think dude


Lost me there matey?

*You mean Conda is getting his knickers in a twist and getting the wrong end of the stick.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Chris Griffiths said:


> Basically you cant just one day wake up and go f**k it im going Pro and im going to train at Kaobon, Colin has worked really hard to make the team what it is. I speak to lads from there who are screaming to fight and he wont let them as it looks bad on the gym, that mean more to them. Im sure Ewayzor will be with me on this one


Im know Colin has and i paid my dues at the start of the thread! internationally known due to all the hard work. I know this, When (look back on the entire thread) did 'I say' 'I can just walk in to Kaobon' and say 'Ill be able to fight with the pro's mate!'????


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> Lost me there matey?
> 
> *You mean Conda is getting his knickers in a twist and getting the wrong end of the stick.


no mate, just some of the crazy ass bs u come out with is totally outrageous, but I like u, ur good for a laugh for sure


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Razorstorm said:


> no mate, just some of the crazy ass bs u come out with is totally outrageous, but I like u, ur good for a laugh for sure


Crazy ass Bullshit! lol well, yeah i am a bit weird like that, and i am a man of ideas... many ideas, I just want to help ppl out thats me, i wana go out my way to make sure ppl are happy, thats not bad at all. The thing is I dont say things and not get it done.

You may say well how long does it take to set up Trojan etc, we have all been waiting... blah blah, And yeah you have, But what you All have got to understand is i did this from scratch, ME! all by my self from the very 1st word of the business plan 12months ago,

to finding a decent manufacturer,

coming up with the whole marketing programme,

designing the whole website and content,

promoting the brand,

designing the Graphics and logo,

Designing the Tees by hand with a god damn pencil and pen,

Designing all the Shorts and Gloves on Corel DRAW X5,

Coming up with new custom locking systems and new design

features.

testing them and making sure they work in the gym,

final drafting everything,

Accountancy and all the Legal bullshit.

Plus everything else in between

I think ive done quite well to still even be breathin. So thats why you have all been waiting so long, told Matt last night the same thing, and hes gona help me out with a few things...

So man of ideas Yes! But i tell you somethin, I wont quit untill the jobs a good un'


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> Crazy ass Bullshit! lol well, yeah i am a bit weird like that, and i am a man of ideas... many ideas, I just want to help ppl out thats me, i wana go out my way to make sure ppl are happy, thats not bad at all. The thing is I dont say things and not get it done.
> 
> You may say well how long does it take to set up Trojan etc, we have all been waiting... blah blah, And yeah you have, But what you All have got to understand is i did this from scratch, ME! all by my self from the very 1st word of the business plan 12months ago,
> 
> ...


Mate been there done that,

I set up Razorstorm on my own while working in a grunting job which was basically brushing the floor on terrible money. Never went to college and jibbed school as soon as possible.

I had no knowledge of computers, photoshop, corel, illustrator etc etc and

Learnt how to do everything using youtube. Everything from Razorstorm is done by me, logos, designs, websites, marketing, videos, everything. We have never used other companies to design or create anything or even be involved.

All Razorstorm designs are done by hand, so on a sympathy level you'll get nothing from me.But on an encouragement level, pull your thumb out ur arse and get it done as it didnt take me 12 months to get it started


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Razorstorm said:


> Mate been there done that,
> 
> I set up Razorstorm on my own while working in a grunting job which was basically brushing the floor on terrible money. Never went to college and jibbed school as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


f**k know Im not looking for sympathy! God No! Thats the last thing i want, Im just saying its been hard graft mate, you more than anyone will know, Im in the exact same position you was when you started, you tubing with no computing exps, the only thing I was good for was Graffiti and Pub brwls lol, Good for you tho Tom, Livin proof it can be done, well done mate i wasnt aware of that. But sympathy no, Hate the stuff, If you cant do it, F**K off thats wat i say. At least i can say tho a struggle 'i did it MYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!'


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

jee wizz fellas!

right on the kaobon front. I wouldn't advise you just walk in and say can I train with the pros. Colin, as good as he is bless, doesn't even talk to his fighters that much nevermind strangers! Give them a ring, tell them what you want and go from there. I've trained on a morning and haven't ever really done stand up but that's because Brig asked me. Otherwise I would never have dared to ask. He does let non team members train with the pro's if he feels they too can offer something but it's amazing how many come and then suddenly in their next fight they've got the Kaobon logo's all over their shorts!

On the business side of things, you've both got some great looking stuff out there. Only those that are involved with that line of work know what you have to get up to and know body really cares about how hard it may be - they just want to know if you're stuff is good. I know this all too well.

Whilst I am new to MMA gear I have for the last years built up a large basketball kit company, which does well here and in Italy and started like you guys. This is the reason that a lot of the MMA stuff has fallen into my lap with the contacts I have made through that.

Line drawings and sketches are really easy to translate to design if you get the right person. I can put you in contact with a designer that will do that if you want?

As for not making a profit, get your angle right and you'll hit it off. I've not placed a huge order the first time round but have already sold all but 10 pieces, which I reckon will go in the gym to be honest. I've done this by getting into the clubs and flogging to them, their comps and teams. Profit, if I sell the last ten pieces should be at 125%


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Hell of a point mate about the the kit etc. In that case if i ever need anything or maybe a just a point in the right direction ill give you a shout, Full respect to Tom getting were he is tho.

(Im well into that, love seeing people do well)

(Just like to add, I never said i would train with the Pros. lol)


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

I won't have many answers! Not in the MMA gear dept. yet but I do have a good close team of people I work with that has developed over the last few years - been to India and Pakistan a few times to sort out suppliers and what not. To be honest, I only started animus apparel up because I was bored with in your face cage rage riot street fighting attitudes with clothing and paying over the odds for good kit over here.

On the Kaobon front, if it were the ground game you were into, the better guys imo train at night anyway. Unless Brig has fellas over, which he doesn't at the mo


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Any help @ all is valued mate, any help at all even if it may be an opinion from time to time. cheers ne way.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

*jee wizz fellas! *

*
*

*
right on the kaobon front. I wouldn't advise you just walk in and say can I train with the pros. Colin, as good as he is bless, doesn't even talk to his fighters that much nevermind strangers! Give them a ring, tell them what you want and go from there. I've trained on a morning and haven't ever really done stand up but that's because Brig asked me. Otherwise I would never have dared to ask. He does let non team members train with the pro's if he feels they too can offer something but it's amazing how many come and then suddenly in their next fight they've got the Kaobon logo's all over their shorts!*

:good:whs ...to recap.

You can ask to go in the fighters class...but be warned their spar is full contact and I Know of plenty of guys who have left with broken noses (including my old Thai teacher!!!)...they are great lads but fighting is fighting...also, the Thai classes are very very busy so you may get thrown out - as they will prioritiss the regulars with the right (Kaobon) gear on - as it gets chocca...personally, as you say get the lay of the land then work your way thru to the fighters class, again Colin has stopped alot of guys fighting as he wants the standard to be very very high for reputation etc....great club tho and if I could and was serious it would be my 1st pick without hesitation and Marc improved so much under Colin's direct tuition it was scary :thumb


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Si-K said:


> *jee wizz fellas! *
> 
> *
> *
> ...


I agree with this, Ive done one 2 ones with Colin and oh my god i learned so much so fast! He is amazing and a great guy!


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Remember he only hits the people he likes!!!!. (seriously), if he twats you in the head for nothing that means he's your mate...remember that when you wake up in the Royal A&E.


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

he's a good fella really. Just no the most social. You're right about the sparring though. That's how etim missed his last fight!


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

ewrayzor said:


> he's a good fella really. Just no the most social. You're right about the sparring though. That's how etim missed his last fight!


Ive heard people say this, I spoke to Coling for ages when i was there? Though he was really easy to talk to etc. Prob i done all the talking and twisted it in my head? LOL!


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

Chris Griffiths said:


> HAHAHHAHAA! Mate??? Not good business sense to turn you away? Id say as a guess Kaobon make enough money to not miss your Â£120! They have around 100 people in the thai class alone. Then all the UFC income etc. To be honest I think you would get turned away.Bad business sense is letting anybody train there in the pro class and have them fight under the Kaobon name.
> 
> Whats your pro record now? They will prob go by that and your videos online etc. I may be wrong mate your obviously very good if your training people upto pro level!


What's with the sarcastic hahahahaha . . . get a life .


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

hendy1992 said:


> What's with the sarcastic hahahahaha . . . get a life .


I was being sarcastic, glad i got that across online. :thumb


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Lol. Pleb!


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> Lol. Pleb!


LOL Bullshitter! :thumb


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Haaaa! You will see, You will see my friend...


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> Haaaa! You will see, You will see my friend...


I really really hope I do, I hope this time next year im phoning you up begging for stock. Dont take what im saying as wanting you to do badly cos I dont.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Whats with the attitude then!? I went out my way to try and help you when you was setting up! offerd to help you with google rankings etc, And you keep trying to slate what Im doin!? You say you dont want me to do badly (which i wont, And i will be more than happy to supply you with stock), so why are you not encouraging the idea instead of slating everything thats being said about the business, Evry business starts off as an idea, Anaconda was once, and I dont appreciate being called a 'bullshiter', Stop with the cold shoulder, Im trying to help the growth of the sport by helping under privileged fighters and make a living at the same time...


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> Whats with the attitude then!? I went out my way to try and help you when you was setting up! offerd to help you with google rankings etc, And you keep trying to slate what Im doin!? You say you dont want me to do badly (which i wont, And i will be more than happy to supply you with stock), so why are you not encouraging the idea instead of slating everything thats being said about the business, Evry business starts off as an idea, Anaconda was once, and I dont appreciate being called a 'bullshiter', Stop with the cold shoulder, Im trying to help the growth of the sport by helping under privileged fighters and make a living at the same time...


There has just been so much you have said that never happens, like the tournament you were doing, being all over mags in August, you have shorts with a triangle that makes you kick higher, your own mma team but I dont think you have had many mma fights? I think you went pro without any mma fights? I may be wrong it just all seems crazy. Surely you can see that?


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Chris Griffiths said:


> There has just been so much you have said that never happens, like the tournament you were doing, being all over mags in August, you have shorts with a triangle that makes you kick higher, your own mma team but I dont think you have had many mma fights? I think you went pro without any mma fights? I may be wrong it just all seems crazy. Surely you can see that?


Now thats Bullshit!!!

Tournament is happening sometime next year! (you cant just say right im having a tornament then the next week do, without the contacts etc it takes time and planning)

Mags in august, I havent even received the 1st lot of stock so what would i have interveiw about? I will doing some mags when we are actually Trading, All about right timing! Whats would of been the point going in the mags last august when we still arnt even selling stock!!??? pointless!

The shorts design, Higher inner thigh! DOES help with higher kicks! Proven, Look at Thai shorts for one, I have trained in the design prototype I know it works for a fact!

DCliffe-Owner/Going Pro ------> 'Going Pro' not IM AM NOW A PRO IM WELL 'ARD! i was training to go pro! Brock didnt have any MMA Fighter before he went into MMA, Pro wrestler yeah but not MMA its a different kettle of fish!

So Bullshit, No, Maybe my timing was off thinking the brand would be ready by now, but its took longer than anticipated, My fault yeah! but no need to dish out the dirt for it...


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> Now thats Bullshit!!!
> 
> Tournament is happening sometime next year! (you cant just say right im having a tornament then the next week do, without the contacts etc it takes time and planning)
> 
> ...


If you had no stock and it was 5 months away you shouldnt of been saying that you was on the front cover of Fight mag in August.

reminder - http://www.uk-mma.co.uk/72212-post16.html

Also you said the tournament would happen this year.

Also normally people fight through the ranks etc.

Listen your very unique in your business ways and I hope it works for you. Goodluck


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

I don't think griffo is being serious


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Front cover? as in him fighting or the brand?

Jesus I aint got Razorstorm on front of a mag yet!


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Yep, like i said it was a timing thing, Cant seem to keep my mouth shut when im excited about something...Plus, Fighters just going Pro isnt unheard of, Anyway, Cheers for the kind words Chris, I wont disappoint, Good luck with Anaconda...


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Razorstorm said:


> Front cover? as in him fighting or the brand?
> 
> Jesus I aint got Razorstorm on front of a mag yet!


Trojan. Not me, lol Far too Ugly for that amount of exposure.

Peoples brains will melt...


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> Trojan. Not me, lol Far too Ugly for that amount of exposure.
> 
> Peoples brains will melt...


As in Fighters only? U recon they will let u go front page?


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Had a word with MMA Sports Mag and quite keen to do a Front cover, and F!GHT magazine is on the cards but its stupid Money and That wont be front cover stuff, Fighters Only same, all about the money TBO...


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> Had a word with MMA Sports Mag and quite keen to do a Front cover, and F!GHT magazine is on the cards but its stupid Money and That wont be front cover stuff, Fighters Only same, all about the money TBO...


did fight! and fighters only really offer you a price on front page?

Thats bad form if its true, show the integrity of a publication actions like that. Im not sure this is true info mate they are top mags


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

No, Fighter and Fight havent given me a price on a front page ive only spoke with them about getting in the magazine at the moment and thats not even concrete, Like i said even getting in their is quite expensive on a page spread as it is, I have spoke MMA Sports Mag and that looks quite promising...


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> Had a word with MMA Sports Mag and quite keen to do a Front cover, and F!GHT magazine is on the cards but its stupid Money and That wont be front cover stuff, Fighters Only same, all about the money TBO...


Do itype in Japanese? Clearly states that if i was to get in fight it wouldnt be a front cover thing!??? :laugh:


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm lost with this whole thread I think that as started life as a kaobon thread, colin and the team would be upset to see that it has turned from something positive into something that is a bit of a slanging match.

can you shut this down marc?


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Im on the Defence mate, I didnt intend foe this thread to turn into

'Lets try and find holes in TrojanFight Wear' Thread.

I just wanted to know how much it is to train at Kaobon...


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

well now so am I but for the gym so lets start a new thread for 'picking holes in anything you want'


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

On a Kaobon note, What MA has Colin got under his belt? ranks etc?


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

what do you mean? what is his background or what fighters does he have?

I know he was a good thai fighter in his day but when he trained with master sken he began to help out with his coaching and I think he went from there.

as for fighters, he has a lot of just thai guys that fight on elite circuits around the world like neil woods and I think colin farriker fights again this weekend after a long spell out injured.


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> Do itype in Japanese? Clearly states that if i was to get in fight it wouldnt be a front cover thing!??? :laugh:


Sorry mate just curious as I didnt get the same offer

Peace out


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

lol, Havent had an offer a such Tom mate, Ive just been hounding them for months to let me in the thing


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Back on track for Kaobon please people, i'll either close the thread or merge the random posts with another

@colin - loads of people say he;s not the most talk ative - i found him quite chatty - maybe everyone is a dick head and im sound lol


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

ha! that's it mate


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

(Finished Now Captain) What MA's does colin do?,


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Lol, Quality!


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

Chris Griffiths said:


> I was being sarcastic, glad i got that across online. :thumb


your a proper left one.


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

hendy1992 said:


> your a proper left one.


Thank you!


----------

